# Bye Bye from Boggy!



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know, I have taken the difficult decision to step down as A&F Volunteer.  

It's been 5 years this week since I started my adoption journey, and the time has come for me to move on and get back into the "real world".  I'll still post from time to time, but need to make the break and get on with supporting my children and husband who I may have neglected occasionally to come onto FF!  

It's been a pleasure to mod these pages, and I've gained so much from this site.

All the best to you all on your journeys, and I hope they are as rewarding and blessed as mine. 

I leave you in Bop's very capable hands  

Bx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Boggy Bye hun you will be missed but have a fab family time. Thanks for your words of wisdom x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Aww Boggy - you will be missed  - thx for all the advice and support thus far x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, Boggy!  You will be missed!  I'm a relative newcomer to the Adoption boards, and I have to say you and Bop are both class acts - gentle, well-informed voices of reason and calm.  Thank you for everything, and have a wonderful time.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Happy Retirement Boggy    Well done on all your fabulous hard work over the years and Thankyou for your support   

See you around Bogs    Lots of love to Cookie and Dino


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

aww Boggy!     thank you for all your help and support.

take care of urself and love to your family xxxx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Good bye Boggy and thank you for your advice over the last few months.
I hope you enjoy your family time you so deserve it and I am so glad your dreams came true, here's hoping we will be as lucky as you. 

Best of luck for the future
Skyblu.xx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry to see you go - glad your still going to post from time to time!


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry to see you go, thanks for all your hard work!
Enjoy family time!! x


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Goodbye Boggy, you will missed


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Aaahhhh Boggy, so sorry to see this post, you have done a fantastic job and will be missed.
Thank you for all your support, I hope you still find time to post every now and again, am amazed at anyone being able to moderate the board, I just don't know where my time goes to and know I wouldn't be able to do it.
OT x


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you for everything Boggy, you will be missed.   

Take Care,

Maccer x


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Thankyou Boggy, your advice and support has been so wonderful. I hope you know how much it is appreciated. 
Duckling x


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you from me too - thank you for all your support and advice both as a member and moderator.  

Bop

PS You beat me to it - I was going to start this thread tomorrow!!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone, it means a lot 



Bop said:


> PS You beat me to it - I was going to start this thread tomorrow!!


This week got so crazy I thought I'd better go quick before I was sacked for neglecting my duties  

Bx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

As so many others have said, I'm really sorry to see you go, but I'm sure your Husband and little ones will love the extra time that it'll free up   
I have to keep myself in check from spending too much time on here just as a FF member let alone how hard it must be to moderate on here alongside family life, so big respect to you for such a wonderful job   
Drop in on us from time to time,  
Luv Anj x x


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Good luck Boggy and thank you so so much for all your posts. Enjoy the family life, we'll miss you and will be looking out for your future posts.   

Kaytie


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Will be sad to see you go, you have helped me alot throughout my time on the adoption boards. Sure your hubs and littlies will be happier to have more time with you.
Take care
sweets x x x


----------

